# oiling a fleece?



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

In going through the fleeces today, found a couple that had been over scoured. A few questions:
Can I add oil to the fleece? 
Should the oil be added just before spinning, or any time? I was thinking to add a dab of lavender essential oil, to ward off any creatures- or eucalyptus perhaps. 
Is there an oil that is preferred, or will any light carrier oil work? 
Has anyone done this sucessfully? 
Thanks!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, some do it.Put water and a touch of oil in a spray bottle,shake well and spray lightly.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Yes, I have used baby oil in a spray bottle, but I have rinsed some in hair conditioner too. Both were fine.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I think it might be easier to rinse the fleece with some hair conditioner or fabric softener rather than try to oil it evenly.


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

I have also just oiled my hands (with lanolin) when spinning dry fleece.


----------

